# I need a TLR



## kamelean (Dec 25, 2011)

Well, I don't need one, but I want one. I have a little Christmas money to spend, to the tune of 100-150. 35mm or medium format is acceptable. What should I be looking for in that price range?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2011)

A Yashica Mat 124-G would be probably the best shooter you could get for that kind of money. A Yashica 635 would be the next step down. A used Seagull might also be found in that price range. Many of the other lower-end TLR's are worn out, molded out, gummed up,etc.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 25, 2011)

The Yashica-Mat series (as Derrel mentioned, the 124-G ... though it is the most sought after model) with the Yashinon lens.


----------



## Aragorncito (Dec 26, 2011)

I use a Seagull with amazing results ! keep in mind that it's a little "tricky" to shoot with a TLR just matter of getting used to it !


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2011)

another +1 for the yashicamat!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 26, 2011)

+1 for the Yashicas. Also the Mamiya 330 could do well, since you can switch various focal length lenses on it (and an excellent macro capability).


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2011)

If you can find a C330 in your price range, these things are AWESOME and were the camera I was drooling over when I shot with a Yashicamat. But I think they still go for about $300, don't they?

They went for over $600 back then! Crazy how much the market has changed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2011)

The Mamiya C's are nice camera's ... but they were heavy for a TLR.
I had a C330 for a while, and then sold it to get a Bronica SQ-A (which are now cheap) ... and now you can easily get 645's for less than a Rollei.


----------



## selmerdave (Dec 26, 2011)

Yashicas are good and in your price range, with some limitations.  I sold mine for the C330 I have now, and it was a significant improvement IMO (in terms of usability, not image quality at f8) but I think you would be very lucky to find one in your price range.  The Yashica is a good way to go.

Dave


----------



## Cruzingoose (Jan 2, 2012)

kamelean said:


> Well, I don't need one, but I want one. I have a little Christmas money to spend, to the tune of 100-150. 35mm or medium format is acceptable. What should I be looking for in that price range?


How about a very nice Yashica-A TLR with OEM Leather case for $110 shipped?


----------



## fotoshooter (Jan 2, 2012)

I was going to suggest the Minolta Autocord but have noticed these cameras are going for high prices now. I bought a couple on eBay a few years ago for around $100 each but not anymore. Quality-wise the Rokkor lens beats the Yashinon lens but not by much...


----------



## one90guy (Jan 2, 2012)

My only tlr experence is with the Ricoh Diacord but it does a excellent job. Prices on the Ricoh seem to be down know. Good luck with your search.

David


----------



## artatlarge (Jan 14, 2012)

Well, I bought a vintage, mint-condition Mamiya C3 Professional for $85, via eBay.  It's heavy, but it was built to last, and it's part of my working kit.


----------



## kamelean (Jan 15, 2012)

I wish I could find killed deals like these. Ive been looking on eBay, and I can't find anything in my price range.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 15, 2012)

I scored this Mamiya C330 in perfect working condition on Ebay for $79.95:







Keep watching.  They're out there.  Set up a search to feed you a daily email from Ebay on new listings for whatever you're looking for, and one in your price range/condition will pop up.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jan 15, 2012)

I just sold my C-33 with accessories for $200. You'll have better luck finding a private seller. Check out apug.org for better deals from trustworthy people.

I sold the C-33 for a Hasselblad.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and back up the Yashica-Mat idea, I am in love with my LM, but I'm more than ready to step up to the C330.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Jan 20, 2012)

another for the Yashica Mat 124G, i had one, and sold it, but miss it.

oh, i guess my rollei will have to do for now ;p


----------



## kamelean (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a Yashica on eBay!!  Pics to follow in a new thread when it gets here.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 24, 2012)

I really think you will like this camera. It has a really neat lens on it. Not like super sharp, but has nice bokeh and is great at isolating the in focus portion. Its a really fun camera to use.


----------



## gNolan (Feb 4, 2012)

Really depends on what you are looking for. You can sometimes find very good deals on vintage Russian TLR's but the quality control can be spotty. I have the Yashica MAT LM and love it.


----------

